# Pregnacare, Clexane & Calcichew questions



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I am 5+3 and went to get more pregnacare today, looked at the ones with Omega3 but on the box of both, it states that product contains Vit d and should not be taken with oral anticoagulants but that it does not specifically interact with heparin or aspirin.

I asked the in store pharmacist and he said I should not be taking the omega3 version with clexane, but the standard pregnacare box says the same so now I am confused.com and didn't buy any

I am now worried if I should have been taking Pregnacare at all??

Also taking for various immune/clotting issues.........
Clexane 40mg B12, B6 & 5mg Folic for PAI and MTHFR
Metformin 850 x 2 for PAI and mild PCOS
Progynova - not entirely sure why this was on my fresh protocol
Progesterone
Predinisilone 20mg for TNFa

Sorry for long post but I also have a question about calcichew, I got a new prescription and they gave me one of the leaflets with it which says not to take within 2 hours of whole cereal.

My previous script didn't come with the leaflet so I have been taking the morning one with my breakfast cereal - will this have affected anything?

Thanks
Izzy
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on your pregnancy 

With regards to omega 3 then you shouldn't take any supplements containg this when you are also on Clexane as it can increase the risk of bleeding.

I can't see anything in drug interaction texts about an increased risk with Vitamin D though  There is an issue with taking vitamin K when on *oral *anticoagulants but not vitamin D. I've checked the product literature for Pregnacare and I think you have misread it  , it discusses avoiding Vitamin K, not vitamin D. If you wanted to take Pregnacare then it shouldn't be an issue for you as it doesn't interact with Clexane. You should discuss this with yoru clinic/GP/midwife first though.

Calcium supplements absorption can be reduced by high levels of phytic acid in foods. This compound is commonly found in pulses, nuts and cereal grains. The amount found within processed grain breakfast cereals is not particularily high so I wouldn't be concerned about having taken this with breakfast but if you wished to you could take them mid morning or at lunch instead.

Hope this is helpful
Maz x
Maz x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------

